# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Chiêm ngưỡng cây thông Noel 2 triệu đô bằng vàng ròng - cay thong noel

## hangnt

Một cây thông Noel được tạo nên từ 12kg vàng ròng đã được trưng bày tại thủ đô Tokyo, Nhật Bản để đón mừng mùa Giáng sinh.


Hãng trang sức Ginza Tanaka tại Tokyo đã kết hợp với nghệ nhân cắm hoa nổi tiếng Nhật Bản Shogo Kariyazaki để tạo cây thông Noel có một không hai.

Cây thông Giáng sinh cao 2,4m, được làm từ 12kg vàng ròng. Cây thông được trang trí với hơn 100 dải duy băng, những bông hoa và các trái tim - tất cả đều bằng vàng.


14 nghệ nhân đã mất 4 tháng rưỡi để hoàn thành cây thông trị giá khoảng 2 triệu USD.

Cây thông Noel sẽ được trưng bày từ ngày 22/11 đến 25/12 tại cửa hàng của hãng Ginza Tanaka.


Ginza Tanaka cho biết hãng này chỉ trưng bày cây thông vàng để mọi người chiêm ngưỡng chứ không có ý định bán.


*Video clip cây thông noel 2 triệu đô:*





_Cùng khám phá các địa điểm du lịch giáng sinh và năm mới 2012_

----------

